# [SOLVED] Acronis TrueImage produced overlapping partitions

## optiluca

Hi.  I recently bought a larger drive for my laptop, and today started transferring everything across from my old install.  The drive came with a copy of Acronis TrueImage, which, amongst other things, clones partitions from one drive to the other, resizing as appropriate.  I set it up, let it do its thing for a few hours, and rebooted from the old drive to have a poke around the new drive and check everything is OK before switching the units.  fdisk output seems promising enough:

 *Quote:*   

> fdisk /dev/sdb
> 
> The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than
> 
> the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal
> ...

 

gparted, however, is an entirely different story.  It claims the drive is unpartitioned.  Running parted from the command line gives:

 *Quote:*   

>  parted -l
> 
> Warning: GNU Parted has detected libreiserfs interface version mismatch.  Found 1-1, required 0. ReiserFS support will be disabled.
> 
> Model: ATA ST9320423AS (scsi)
> ...

 

Where the error presumably refers to /dev/sdb, my new drive.

So fdisk claims all is fine, I can poke around the drive without any issue so far, but parted claims I have overlapping partitions??  What gives?   :Confused: 

Thanks in advance  :Smile: 

EDIT: I think I see the overlap.  sdb3 starts where sd4 ends.  Is that the issue?  If so, how to best fix it?

EDIT 2: Based on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192598 , I used sfdisk to drop the end sector by one for both sda9 and sda4.  Parted now does not make a fuss anymore!  :Very Happy:   Is this a safe solution, or have I paved the way for corruptions and whatnot in the future??   :Confused: 

----------

## Aquous

You should run an fsck on all partitions (for NTFS use Windows chkdsk) to be sure your actions did not cause damage to the filesystems. But yeah, I think you did the right thing.

A question maybe worth pondering: how did the partitions come to overlap?

----------

## optiluca

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> You should run an fsck on all partitions (for NTFS use Windows chkdsk) to be sure your actions did not cause damage to the filesystems. But yeah, I think you did the right thing.
> 
> A question maybe worth pondering: how did the partitions come to overlap?

 

I guess only whoever wrote Acronis Trueimage knows that  :Razz:   Come to think of it, I cannot imagine in what scenario having a primary partition partially overlap with a primary extended one (but not with one of the logical partitions it contains) would cause issues.  Seems just a matter of form, mostly.

----------

